
The Ultimate OS X Snow Leopard Stack For Rails Development - fogus
http://www.metaskills.net/2009/9/5/the-ultimate-os-x-snow-leopard-stack-for-rails-development-x86_64-macports-ruby-1-8-1-9-sql-server-more
======
PStamatiou
I recently re-did my entire rails dev stack when i upgraded to 10.6. and I
made the point of avoiding MacPorts this time around. It always ended up being
a hassle for me.

these proved handy:

[http://hivelogic.com/articles/compiling-mysql-on-snow-
leopar...](http://hivelogic.com/articles/compiling-mysql-on-snow-leopard/)
[http://hivelogic.com/articles/compiling-ruby-rubygems-and-
ra...](http://hivelogic.com/articles/compiling-ruby-rubygems-and-rails-on-
snow-leopard/) <http://hivelogic.com/articles/compiling-git-on-snow-leopard/>

------
masklinn
> Open up your MacPorts config file located at
> /opt/local/etc/macports/macports.conf. Around line 59, find the section that
> has the build_arch and set it to x86_64.

You don't need to. Here's the default value:

    
    
        # CPU architecture to compile for. Defaults to i386 or ppc on Mac OS X 10.5                                                                                                       
        # and earlier, depending on the CPU type detected at runtime. On Mac OS X 10.6                                                                                                    
        # the default is x86_64 if the CPU supports it, i386 otherwise.                                                                                                                   
        #build_arch                     i386
    

Note the comment: if your CPU supports it, the default build_arch will be
x86_64 anyway.

------
sant0sk1
This guide is very "SQL Server"-centric, which I would imagine won't be of too
much interest to many Rails devs.

Still, for those working with SQL Server, it is very good.

------
gcv
That was worth clicking through just to learn about Homebrew
(<http://github.com/mxcl/homebrew>). Not sure I'll be leaving MacPorts for it,
but it's good to know alternatives exist (and no, fink doesn't count).

~~~
tvon
I've been using Homebrew for about a week. It reminds me of the early days of
Gentoo, a very simple system that makes it easy to add your own packages
(which is good because the current selection is fairly slim compared to the
alternatives).

It's basically a nice way to manage locally complied packages, but it doesn't
do a lot for you. For example, once you install MySQL you'll have to do any
post setup yourself, like adding a mysql user, creating the initial database
and setting it to start on boot.

